# 2005 Cummins Plow truck?



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

Bought this truck and plan on using it for my parking lot striping company but would like to put a plow and sander on it as well....30K one owner miles. Nice truck and I'll feel a little bad beating it up but I did buy it as a working truck.

How are these Cummins as far as plow trucks? I know the weak link is 48RE trans and I'm considering swapping the stocker for an ATS as I live about 30 minutes from the ATS shop in Wheatridge Colorado.
































Its got the 3.73 axles and as far as any of the other options I'm not sure?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have the same truck, and have been plowing with it for 2 years with no problems...... The majority of the trans problems were in a little older trucks..........I add a tru trac limited slip diff, and plow most of the time in 2wd......


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

I Have a 03 w/ the cummins put a 7'6" western Pro Plus plow w/ wings, and a buyers tailgate spreader on the back. LOVE IT! Takes a liitle bit warm up to get the heat going but, so what. I bought in summer of 04 and plowed every winter since. No tranny problems yet. I now have 89000 + miles on it. I have had some brake problems this year. My service man said that dodge and ford have the weaker brakes vs GM. Over all great truck hard worker. in the summer it pulls a dump trailer 4-5 days a week for my landscape biz. My GMC i've put 2 trannys in since 2000, but i'm not the one driving it so I know i have to contribute that to my drivers somewhat too.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have an '05 2500, and it works great... 

You don't have to beat it up just because you work with it... I bought mine new, and have been using it for my construction company ever since... It's not beat up by any means...

PS- Get yourself some heavy duty floor mats... I have the ones that are about 1/2" deep and hold the dirt and water...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If you swap out your transmission I will buy that 48re from you. I'll give you more than ATS will give you as a "core charge". 

PM me if you're interested. I will make you a cash offer.

Thanks!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I would wait on the trans. swap until it's necessary.....unless you have extra cash burning holes in your pockets


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

My trans has a 132000 miles on it, been plowing, towing, and hauling since day not one problem with it... Just do your maintenance to it!! Spend the $100 and do a trans service once a year!! I do mine twice a year, its cheap insuance!!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

The only real downside I can envision with that truck is the ESOF instead of a pull lever. But, if they're as reliable as my Ford, you'll be a happy camper.

Nice truck.

:salute:


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sweetpete;511580 said:


> The only real downside I can envision with that truck is the ESOF instead of a pull lever. But, if they're as reliable as my Ford, you'll be a happy camper.
> 
> Nice truck.
> 
> :salute:


Mine has ESOF, and I would have prefferred a manual shift for 4x4, but it has worked flawlessly... 
I'm actually impressed... 
It is "instant on" and "instant off"... I've gotten used to shifting back and forth between 2WD and 4H as needed while plowing. Helps turning around at the end of a parking lot or run...

They really did their homework... 
I had a '93 Chevy K1500 w/ that POS heated actuator, and after that, I made sure that my 2002 Ford F250 had a shift knob for the 4x4 system... When I bought my 2005 Dodge, I didn't have a choice cuz I was getting a great deal... It works so well, I actually like the convenience, now.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i wouldnt touch the trans either, the 48re has really proved to be a good trans, youll only run into problems if you start any hp increases like 75 hp and up. if you have 30k miles i would change the fluid and adjust the bands. youll love that truck especially the cummins, youll never go back to another


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Service that tranny at least once a year and you will be fine. I have 82k on my truck and no problems with the trans. Only issues I had were front end which I replaced with all MOOG stuff and the fuel pump which I replaced with a FASS system. I have aftermarket performance parts on my truck and my trans is holding up perfectly. Good luck with the new truck.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i do it even got the same color


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks gents! Lots of good advice to be had from Y'all and I appreciate it! Put 800 miles on the truck over the past week and I'm literally shocked by the mileage...Not shocked...Amazed!

This truck replaced a 2007 Hemi Quad cab "Hot-Rod" truck with big 20" bling wheels that was simply worthless as a true money making work truck....The Cummings has a taon more Torque and never downshifts with cruise set on the Hwy it simply powers up and over hills like they werent there.

21.5 Hwy MPG...16 MPG City? This thing is amazing.

I do need to acclimate myself to the solid front axle handling differences as I have already overshot a few corners and intersections as well as the way the wind plays tricks on me with the different suspension system. I was so used to my 07' 1/2 ton and this truck feels the same when I'm sitting in it that I keep doing dumb stuff forgetting I'm in a solid axle heavier rig.

Cant wait to plow with the Cummins and so far so good.

30K and the trans has already been serviced as well as the fuel filter being done twice and the oil has been changed 5 times.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my buddys got an 05 cumms with a curtis plow and he plows all commercial with it, and never had a problem.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

chazmanian, I have a 2000 Cummins. I have been plowing with it since 2004 and have been pulling a load (horse trailer & cabover camper) drom 2001 - 2006, pulling a lawn trailer with it since 2005. This truck has been under a load basicly since the summer of 2001. Everything on the truck is original except for some tires, a serpentine belt and two weeks ago my alternaor went. I have been more than pleased with it's performance. I have the tranny fully serviced at least once a year, oil changed every 3000. I wish you have the same good fortune out of yours as I have had.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I plow with my 06 Cummins Quad Short with a 8' Hiniker straight on it. Works great, the only complaint I would have is it seems like the trans temp gets up there. I would recommend a bigger cooler or a deeper pan. 

Was that truck ever in an accident? I thought the top bumper cover was suppose to be color matched.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI Lawn;514275 said:


> I plow with my 06 Cummins Quad Short with a 8' Hiniker straight on it. Works great, the only complaint I would have is it seems like the trans temp gets up there. I would recommend a bigger cooler or a deeper pan.
> 
> Was that truck ever in an accident? I thought the top bumper cover was suppose to be color matched.


I thought the same thing. Its the first one I have ever seen with a black piece there. I went over the truck with a fine tooth comb and couldnt find any overspray and all the bolts on the radiator mounts and tranny cooler havent had a wrench or socket on them....I cant figure it out myself? I know the stock color matched unit had issues with bugs, paint and chippage and I have the original owners phone number I cant imagine him replacing that unit unless he smashed it but even the bumper mounting bolts are factory untouched. Unless the bodyshops are using velvet lined sockets to trick oldschoolers like myself!!!

I'm going to call him back and inquire about the bumper cover as the first time we talked it didnt come up and I was still too new to the 2500 scene to realize that its probably wrong.

Truck drives in a straight line and dosent have any drivability issues ....Guy actually traded the truck in for a new VW turbo diesel as he wasnt happy with the mileage he was getting with the Cummins. Office worker...Truck aint never pulled a trailer nor carried anything heavier than some groceries.

(Went outside and smoked a ciggarette and noticed that the grille is just too shiny for a 3 year old truck with 30K highway miles. Way too shiny. That grille must be new)









Whatever the guy rearended must have smashed the grill, the headlights and scratched up the plastic piece over the bumper. The bumper is factory stock and unmolestered. I cant find any obvious signs of grille replacement but my 07' Ram's grille looked worse than this one in 6 months! This trucks airbag hasnt been redone either so maybe he rearended a big tall SUV going 10MPH?

This was my 07' grille at 3 months. Its still shiny new...just like the new one on my 05'! 









Bought the 05' for half the cost of a new one @ 23.6K with 30,000 miles so I'm happy with the deal. Very happy that I dont have the new 6.7 as the local Dodge dealer seems to be working on more of those than any other vehicle they sell. By this time next year it will be torn up....Employees. Paint stains....Snowplowing stuff added.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about it. My guess is the damage was so minimal that it wasnt even worth it to having it painted. 

Who knows maybe it came like that for some reason. Could be part of some package I/we dont know about


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI....I cant help myself. I'm thinking about a Smarty JR. My fingers hovered over the order now button for 20 minutes this morning!

Is there a reason why you went with the Edge Juice over the Smarty Jr ???

If so why?

Thanks!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

The main reason was I liked the display on the edge. I can set it up to display 4 different readouts at one time. Right now its set up for Trans Temp, Boost, Gear, and EGT, it can show many different things though. Also, the backdown is a nice feature along with the warning alarms. Really easy to use and can be changed on the fly by the push of a button. I also have on one my 06' Duramax and had one on a 06' Power Joke.

The only other programmer I would consider if I were you would be the Banks. The others are just to sketchy if ya ask me. I guess I am not familiar with the Smarty Jr. though.

Copied this from Edgeproducts.com:

The Attitude in-cab controller allows for on-the-fly power level changes, enables extra power levels on the Juice and completely replaces gauges. The unit is capable of monitoring and displaying EGT, Boost, Engine Temp, Engine Load, Tranny Slip and True Speed if non-stock wheels are on the truck. The Attitude offers the additional safety feature of EGT backdown, allows the user to execute 0-60 and quarter-mile tests* and provides adjustable fueling levels at low boost and during shifting to improve towing and driveability

I might sell you mine if you want. I was just looking through Edges web site and found this http://www.edgeproducts.com/product.php?pk=81&pvk=247 . All I use mine for is the readouts and monitoring so this is perfect.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI Lawn;514681 said:


> The main reason was I liked the display on the edge. I can set it up to display 4 different readouts at one time. Right now its set up for Trans Temp, Boost, Gear, and EGT, it can show many different things though. Also, the backdown is a nice feature along with the warning alarms. Really easy to use and can be changed on the fly by the push of a button. I also have on one my 06' Duramax and had one on a 06' Power Joke.
> 
> The only other programmer I would consider if I were you would be the Banks. The others are just to sketchy if ya ask me. I guess I am not familiar with the Smarty Jr. though.
> 
> ...


PM Sent.....


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Replied...


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

NBI Lawn;514681 said:


> *The only other programmer I would consider if I were you would be the Banks*. The others are just to sketchy if ya ask me. I guess I am not familiar with the Smarty Jr. though.
> .


NO NO NO do NOT go with banks! Ive seen too many bad issues with banks and there poor customer service, not to mention being wayyy over priced on there products!

I just put a Juice/ attitude on dads 05 and he likes it a lot!! the Attitude display is a nice feature! I would recommend it if you don't want to put on pillar gauges

Congrats on the truck!! you wont have problems with it, just keep it plugged in at night if its darn cold and you wont have issues!!

Put a Smarty JR on the truck!!! lots of power, code reader, stackable!!
smartypower.com!! I can get you a little better price though!!

I run one on my 06 cummins 5.9 and love it! 70hp towing tune as my daily program!
You can do the Silencer ring and intake baffle mod to get some more whistle out of the turbo

Ian


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

IC-Smoke;517413 said:


> NO NO NO do NOT go with banks! Ive seen too many bad issues with banks and there poor customer service, not to mention being wayyy over priced on there products!
> 
> I run one on my 06 cummins 5.9 and love it! 70hp towing tune as my daily program!
> You can do the Silencer ring and intake baffle mod to get some more whistle out of the turbo
> ...


The only reason I recommended that was because there are too many fly by night companies out there. Banks isnt going anywhere anytime soon. With any company there is the chance of issues. I have seen two Edges fail on GM trucks and have also seen a Banks go out on a Dodge. You are right though, Edge just sends out new ones and Banks dinks around trying to fix the one you send it.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

tst mp8 fuel box under the hood and a smarty box in your hand and you will be very happy till well for a lil while. then it will be time for injectors. fass pump, turbo intercooler upgrade and a beefy cp3 or duals cps depending on how much ya want.

i currently have bully dog triple dog and its ok. but this spring im gonna be upgrading to tst mp8 box and smarty. along with some other things but most importantly i didnt read all of it.. make sure ya have pyro ,trans gauges at least..


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Chazmanian, What model is your truck I have an 08 SXT, the model between the ST and the SLT and I has the same black bumper. I think your truck came like that. I found this pic of an 07 on google images and it also has a black bumper/grill piece.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

D&R Plowing;518958 said:


> Chazmanian, What model is your truck I have an 08 SXT, the model between the ST and the SLT and I has the same black bumper. I think your truck came like that. I found this pic of an 07 on google images and it also has a black bumper/grill piece.


Called the original owner back night before last and turns out he was trying to make himself a "Homeade" power wagon!! He told me the power wagon wasnt available with a Cummins in 2005" and he had plans of adding the black fender flares and front black piece skid plates and some other wheels to emulate the power wagon look. Told me he swapped out the painted front end as it was originally an SLT with some type of sport pkg and got skeered when he went to put on the black fender flares as they wouldnt fit without debadging the front end??

I thought he sounded insane but that might sense in bizzaro land as the bumpers and radiator mount bolts have never seen a wrench.

Guy sold the fender flares on E-Bay and has a skid plate unit that goes somewhere near the front stabilizer shock but evidently it wont fit as the pan on the Cummins sits to low or high or some crap.He also has a bigger set of mirrors that he said came with it stock?? as he says the ones that are on were to wide to fit in his garage without folding one back.....

Leave it to a rich guy to do some wierd ****! I couldnt get the guy off the phone either....He wanted to sell me a slew of his truck related crap half of which wouldnt even fit this truck.

Moral of the story? If you have a Ram truck and lots of time and money on your hands...

STAY OFF E-BAY!!

Got a copy of the build sheet as well...I dunno what is standard or an option here but it seems to be equipped with the odd-duck pkg!
*QL Leather Trim 40/20/40 Bench Seat
-DV Dark Slate Gray
AHC Trailer Tow Group
APAS Monotone Paint
A76P 5.9L TD Eng(ETH)/4Spd A/T 48RE (DG8)
BAZS 136 Amp Alternator
BCQP 750 Amp Maintenance Free Battery
BRTS Anti-Lock 4-Wheel Disc Brakes
CBEP 40/20/40 Split Bench Seat
CGDS Front Height Adjust Shoulder Belts
CG1S Next Gen Multistage Front Air Bags**
CKES Front Seat Area Carpet
CLAS Front Floor Mats
CSPS Passenger Assist Handle
CSXP Rear 60/40 Split Folding Seat
CUES Rear Underseat Compartment Storage
CUSS Overhead Console w/Trip Computer
CVHP Front Center Seat Cushion Storage
CVNP Folding Flat Load Floor Storage
DGBS All 4-Speed Automatic Transmissions
DG8 4-Spd. Automatic 48RE Transmission
DHAP Lock-Up Torque Converter
DH3 Elec Shift-on-the-Fly Transfer Case
DJQS 5,200# Front Axle
DMES 3.73 Axle Ratio
DRQP 11.50 Rear Axle
DSA Anti-Spin Differential Rear Axle
ETH 5.9L HO Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine
GACS Tinted Glass Windows
GFD Rear Sliding Window
GNAS Rear View Day/Night Mirror
GNMS Passenger Side Sun Visor w/Mirror
GPG Power Trailer Tow Mirrors, Fold-Away
GVBC All Vehicles W/Power Mirrors
GXMS Remote Keyless Entry
HAAS Air Conditioning
HGBS Dash Liner Insulation
HGFS Floor Tunnel Insulation
JAYS Instrument Cluster w/Tach
JCBS 120 MPH Primary Speedometer
JHAS Var Intermittent Windshield Wipers
JJAS Cigar Lighter
JJBS Dual Note Electric Horns
JJJS 12V Auxiliary Power Outlet
JPBS Power Locks
JPDS Power Windows, Driver One-Touch
JRDP Power Driver Seat
JTHP Power 6-Way Driver Seat
K4SP STRIPE/BADGE/MOLDING/COLOR
LBCS Glove Box Lamp
LMAS Halogen Headlamps
LNJP Fog Lamps
LPES Cargo Lamp
MGAS Ram's Head Badge
MHAS Black Windshield Moldings
MTDS SLT Badge
MUSS 4X4 Badge
MWDS Removable Tailgate w/Caliper Latches
MXBS Front Air Dam
MXCP Front Bumper Sight Shields
NAA Federal Emissions
NFUS 34 Gallon Fuel Tank
NHBP Auxiliary Transmission Oil Cooler
NHMS Speed Control
NHNP Electronically Controlled Throttle
NMCS Heavy Duty Engine Cooling
NZCP Current Generation Eng Controller
PS2A Bright Silver Metallic Clear Coat
QS2S Bright Silver Metallic Clear Coat
RAAC All Radio Equipped Vehicles
RBKS AM/FM Compact Disc Radio w/Chgr Ctrl
RCDS 4 Speakers
RDDP Fixed Long Mast Antenna
SBES Power Steering
SCVP Leather Wrapped Steering Wheel
SFBS Front Heavy Duty Shock Absorbers
SGBS Rear Heavy Duty Shock Absorbers
SHAS Front Stabilizer Bar
SUAS Tilt Steering Column
TBBS Full Size Spare Tire
TBMS Tire Carrier Winch
TT5 LT265/70R17E OWL On/Off Rd Tires
TZGP BF Goodrich Brand Tires
WF1S 17" Steel Spare Wheel
WGDP 17X8.0 Forged Aluminum Wheels
WLZC All Aluminum Wheels
WMJP Center Hub
XA8S Non Adjustable Pedals
XBSS Pickup Box
XCZP Toluca Painted Cargo Box
XFHP Class IV Receiver Hitch
XFKP 7 Pin Wiring Harness
XFUS Trailer Tow w/4-Pin Connector Wiring
XJL Front Hood Protection Shield
XME Under Rail Box Bedliner
YAAS Build To U S Market Specifications
YEP Manuf Statement of Origin
ZEJP Spring - Left Front
ZGRP Spring - Left Rear
ZTHP Spring - Right Front
ZVRP Spring - Right Rear
Z7CP GVW Rating - 9000#
1AAS U.S. Dealer Retail
166S Zone 66-Orlando
2TGA Customer Preferred Package 2TG
2UG Customer Preferred Package 2UG
5IFS DH-Vehicle Family
5I4S Four Wheel Drive (4WD)/(4X4)
5ZES 6 1/2 FT. Cargo Box
5ZKS Quad Cab
5ZMS 2500 GVW


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

i like the truck alot...exacatley what i am looing for but i cant find them for anywhere near what u said u paid here in NJ....i think you got a great deal....
btw, are you leather seats heated or no?? just wondering


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

fatboyNJ;519212 said:


> i like the truck alot...exacatley what i am looing for but i cant find them for anywhere near what u said u paid here in NJ....i think you got a great deal....
> btw, are you leather seats heated or no?? just wondering


No heat. Gawd I want heat!!! But mine aint got it....I have heard of a kit. I like the leather as my sloppy sand salt mix crap that gets all over me should wipe off easier instead of staining cloth. But boy what I would give for some precious heated seats!!!

My "Other" plow truck...Cough-Cough(Chevy) has a base model cloth bench that is really hard to keep clean. It is almost an orange color at this point.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chaz I run the BullyDog PowerPup on my truck. No problems in the last 50k or so miles it has been on the truck. Not putting down the Edge or Smarty, but you may want to check out the BullyDog as well.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

BlueRam2500;519440 said:


> Chaz I run the BullyDog PowerPup on my truck. No problems in the last 50k or so miles it has been on the truck. Not putting down the Edge or Smarty, but you may want to check out the BullyDog as well.


I bought an Edge Juice w/Attitude on E-Bay for $450.00 new in the box. I really wanted the gauges that come with the Edge pkg....But I'm skeered to drill the hole in my exhaust manifold! Gonna have to hire a pro for that one.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

It's easy man, just make sure to get any metal shavings out from inside the manifold.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

sounds stupid but start drilling witht he truck cold.. then start the truck up and use some greese on the the end of your drill bit. the exhaust will blow your shavings out. and the greese will catch the small particles.. just take it slow and you will be fine.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I would highly recommend on getting the ATS once the first one goes even a little bit. What ever people say that its only a problem in the older trucks its not true. I work at a Dodge Dealership as a mechanic. I see these trucks in all the time during the winter. 9 out of 10 of them have plows on them and they need 1. axles(because of the axle joints) 2. Transmissions. Its a great truck really is but the transmissions are the problems with them. I would get the ATS and me personally I would swap out the gears in the front a back to 4.11s but thats me.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

nymustang50;521778 said:


> I would highly recommend on getting the ATS once the first one goes even a little bit. What ever people say that its only a problem in the older trucks its not true. I work at a Dodge Dealership as a mechanic. I see these trucks in all the time during the winter. 9 out of 10 of them have plows on them and they need 1. axles(because of the axle joints) 2. Transmissions. Its a great truck really is but the transmissions are the problems with them. I would get the ATS and me personally I would swap out the gears in the front a back to 4.11s but thats me.


I am doubting you are a mechanic. 1) I dont think they need axles...? They probably need u-joints or ball joints as is the case with any plow truck. The axles under these trucks are plenty stout. 2) Why would you swap out the gears to 4.11's in a Cummins? They dont need any more low end torque.

Please explain


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chazmanian;519530 said:


> I bought an Edge Juice w/Attitude on E-Bay for $450.00 new in the box. I really wanted the gauges that come with the Edge pkg....But I'm skeered to drill the hole in my exhaust manifold! Gonna have to hire a pro for that one.


Did you get that installed yet?


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I am a mechanic alright they might not need axles per say. But axle joints and if your me every time it needs axle joints I just do axles because its all put together for me its easier on my part and its all under warranty the ones I do and i pull out the old and throw the new ones in no assembling joints or anything... I don't have to worry about spending how ever long it will take me to get the u joints apart and then put new ones on. Thats why at my job most of the people i work with we just do axles if it needs axle joints. Its just easier. Why would I swap out the gears on a cummins. Well one it would be easier on the truck for pushing snow. My friend has 4.11s in his 04 cummins witch i did a transmission in and axles(only the joints were bad but its easyer to replace the whole axles) Its easier on the transmission because its shifting more. I know it sounds weird but thats how I look at it. Now I might not be in first gear while im plowing but i will be in second. It releaves the pressure of always being in 1st. and if your buying a diesel any type(Dodge Ford Chevy) why not your using the truck for mostly hard working situations work truck, snow plow truck, landscaping truck, and towing things. So why not have that extra low end power when your going on the long island express way by me on those on and off ramps when your towing.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Still skeptical, not to be a dink but your 18 yrs old. Why would you want the trans to be shifting while plowing? Also, a Cummins is already screaming on the highway. 

Why would Dodge OK you to replace the whole axle when it is just a bad u-joint? 

Somebody else help me understand what is being said here? I dont follow


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I get payed by how many hours the book says the job takes(( like said a brake job on this truck diesel 2500 the book says it takes 2 hours lets just say I get paid for 2 hours of my hourly rate but i might physically work only 1 or even 45 min but i still get paid for 2 hours.)). Thats how I get paid. Dodge wants to give me the cheaper end of the stick so they tell me ok you can do this which is put in new axle shafts that have the joints installed already or they pay me more money to replace the joints because it takes longer to do. If you owned the company would you want to pay me more money on a job that you can pay me less on if possible. The answer is yes because your trying to save money and not pay me so much. So I just replace the whole axle shafts. The customer doesn't pay anything because its all warranty stuff anyway. (PS just to let you know if only go to a dealer with a extended warranty or just plain old warranty your wasting your money if you dont have any.) The only thing most pay is a deductible. Money is everything there trying to find the cheaper way out of everything. The cheaper way out of fixing axle shaft joints is replacing the axle shafts because thats just cheaper thats what the book says. Most transmissions that we pull dont get rebuilt by us and put back in. Its all re manufactured most of the time. Why because it doesn't pay. I physically have done this I have pulled a transmission out of a 08 dodge ram 1500(with 596 miles on it((Dont ask))) about 2 weeks ago in not even 5 hours. I pulled it put a new one in and did other things because it doesn't pay for me to sit around take apart one find whats wrong and then put it all back together and back in. It doesn't pay so they figure the cheaper way for all is to just put in re manufactured units. Roughly 5 hours maybe little longer to pull and put a new one in thats it. So dont take for granted my opinion on the 4.11's if it is my truck thats what i would want but thats me. Were all different. But what I can say is what im saying about the axle joints thats true. The only thing that was my personal opinion is the 4.11s. Hey if you dont want to believe me that im 18 and work in a dodge dealership then fine dont im just telling you what i done and seen at my job.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

nymustang50;522133 said:


> Hey if you dont want to believe me that im 18 and work in a dodge dealership then fine dont im just telling you what i done and seen at my job.


I believe you work at a Dodge dealer, just doesnt make sense that you are already a mechanic. Dont you have to go to school for atleast 2 years for that? If not that could explain why my truck is rarely fixed on the first try. It doesnt make sense that they would take a kid fresh out of high school and give him a job wrenching. 
I am not trying to bust your balls at all. I just dont like it when people say they are something they are not. What happens then is their credibility goes up but the information they are giving out is nothing more than a guess. I am sure you see the issue with this.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI Lawn;521923 said:


> Did you get that installed yet?


I'm sitting at my desk looking at it....Skeered to drill the exhaust. Gonna pay a performance diesel guy who does these all day long $150.00 to install it.

Cost of installing EDge Juice W/Attitude properly the first time $150.00
Worrying if I got shavings in the turbo or elsewhere by doing it in my driveway? Priceless!

I hate the cheap mount it came with...I coulda sworn these things came with an aluminum arm that affixes to the pillar? Mine has a piece of angled plastic or aluminum and some velcro! I'm gonna have to look into the $50.00 pillar with the cutout for the controller.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

NBI Lawn;522405 said:


> I believe you work at a Dodge dealer, just doesnt make sense that you are already a mechanic. Dont you have to go to school for atleast 2 years for that? If not that could explain why my truck is rarely fixed on the first try. It doesnt make sense that they would take a kid fresh out of high school and give him a job wrenching.
> I am not trying to bust your balls at all. I just dont like it when people say they are something they are not. What happens then is their credibility goes up but the information they are giving out is nothing more than a guess. I am sure you see the issue with this.


If he went to a Regional Tech school instead of a the towns high school he very well could be working as a mechanic at a dealer. Dealers in my area donate useless junk trade ins to schools so they fix and learn how to fix cars. So they have a relationship with the shop teacher and students. So the dealer hires the kids that know what they are doing. They get the brake jobs to start off with and smaller repairs while they get on the job training.

So your comment about people saying they are something they are not. Well I worked in the computer industry for years. I would see morons that would go to school for years to learn networking and get certified MSCE. Yet they just had a piece of paper that states they can do it. Trust me most cant. My dad was a mechanic and taught me how to rip apart and fix old rocket 350's in his Oldsmobiles. Now I just go down to Autozone and they plug in computer and tell me what is wrong and decide if I can fix it. Dont judge the kid if he says he is a mechanic. I never saw where it said he was a master ASE tech yet


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

nymustang50;521778 said:


> I would highly recommend on getting the ATS once the first one goes even a little bit. What ever people say that its only a problem in the older trucks its not true. I work at a Dodge Dealership as a mechanic. I see these trucks in all the time during the winter. 9 out of 10 of them have plows on them and they need 1. axles(because of the axle joints) 2. Transmissions. Its a great truck really is but the transmissions are the problems with them. I would get the ATS and me personally I would swap out the gears in the front a back to 4.11s but thats me.


I think the 9 out of 10 trucks need trans is a stretch by far. So the dealer just throws trannys in everything as well ? How does a tranny go just a little ? 
Are the Dodge plow trucks with original trannys over 120K a fluke ?
Seems to me the Hubs puke, then the bearings go before U-joints on the front ends. Put hubs on all my 3rd gen. trucks, one u-joint in the front shaft. One in the rear.
The bearings are a wear item, not covered under warranty, but I am sure mustang knows that

For the new set of gears who makes 4.11's for the Ram ??????


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

T-MAN;542044 said:


> For the new set of gears who makes 4.11's for the Ram ??????


HAHA, I didnt catch that the first time. He's a mechanic so he must know.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chazmanian;523831 said:


> I'm sitting at my desk looking at it....Skeered to drill the exhaust. Gonna pay a performance diesel guy who does these all day long $150.00 to install it.
> 
> Cost of installing EDge Juice W/Attitude properly the first time $150.00
> Worrying if I got shavings in the turbo or elsewhere by doing it in my driveway? Priceless!
> ...


How do you like it so far? And yeah all they come with is that little piece of aluminum, kinda sucks but it serves its purpose


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI Lawn;542091 said:


> How do you like it so far? And yeah all they come with is that little piece of aluminum, kinda sucks but it serves its purpose


I couldnt do that crappy little aluminum deal. Upgraded to the pillar mount!









I pretty much just leave at the 3rd power level. Honestly I dont hammer the throttle hard enough to notice much difference....On level 4 though it does pull harder getting on the freeway! I went with the drop in amsoil nano filter and bought a few gallons of Stanadyne additive. Working out well as my Hwy MPG are right at 21.8 with the cruise set at 75 and 15.5 around town so long as I keep my foot outta er'.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

chazmanian;542248 said:


> I couldnt do that crappy little aluminum deal. Upgraded to the pillar mount!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that hand calculated mileage or overhead ? 
My buddys 06 gets the same hand calculated mileage with/or without the juice.
His over head does read much higher though.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

Hand calculated from a topped off tank. I reset the derned overhead constantly to see where all my precious fuel is going and at what speed or load it starts guzzling. The juice hasnt given me any better mileage though as those were pretty much the same numbers I hand calced' prior to getting "Juiced". Whta is wrking well is the amsoil Nano filter and the stanadyne additive. That gained me a 1/2 MPG in all scenarios as I just put them In/On and rechecked it.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

T-MAN;542428 said:


> Is that hand calculated mileage or overhead ?
> My buddys 06 gets the same hand calculated mileage with/or without the juice.
> His over head does read much higher though.


Am I the only one that has an accurate overhead? Mine is always very close to what I get on paper (hand calculated) and one time it was even low.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chazmanian;542248 said:


> I pretty much just leave at the 3rd power level. Honestly I dont hammer the throttle hard enough to notice much difference....On level 4 though it does pull harder getting on the freeway! I went with the drop in amsoil nano filter and bought a few gallons of Stanadyne additive. Working out well as my Hwy MPG are right at 21.8 with the cruise set at 75 and 15.5 around town so long as I keep my foot outta er'.


After you have had it a while put it back on 0 and drive around. You will really notice the power gains one level two and up. Very clean install, looks good


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks NBI....I paid a shop $150.00 to install it and throw in the pillar mount.

BTW, I think my overhead ios probably close as well....I just hit the reset button constantly to see what scenario guzzles the most fuel. Seem slike when I press the gas harder it eats more. Duh...


----------

